
"The Bug Count Also Rises" - bkudria
http://www.workpump.com/bugcount/bugcount.html
======
aaronbrethorst
Bouncy balls - <http://www.exmsft.com/~hanss/pranks.htm>

Chicago - Codename for Windows 95.

RAID - Microsoft's internal bug tracking tool up until ~2002.

Red Hook - A Seattle-area brewery, which appears to have distribution deals
across the US now.

~~~
nandemo
And apparently "Sev 2" is a bug severity level, corresponding to one level
below "critical/crash".

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Correct. Sev 1 is the highest.

------
tsewlliw
When I am feeling sad, it feels to me that it is bugs all the way down. Fixing
one only makes that part of the code shine in contrast, still dark compared to
the green fields of a new project. When Im happy though its like whack-a-mole,
and I sink into the rhythm like it was suddenly crossed with DDR. I go home
tired either way.

------
lbarrow
Successful software projects are all alike; every unsuccessful software
project is unsuccessful in its own way. -my boss

~~~
gruseom
As profoundly untrue as Tolstoy's original.

~~~
tlb
Maybe it can generalize to, "things you've never been part of all seem the
same, while things you're personally involved in all seem unique."

~~~
JoeAltmaier
You've never been part of a successful project! Wow. Straight out of
Hemingway.

------
ScottBurson
Oh man, this reminds me of another Hemingway parody I saw 15 or 20 years ago
that was hilarious. Alas, no one seems to have ever posted it to the Web, and
it's evidently been forgotten.

Here are some snippets of it, quoted from memory as best I can recall. If
anyone can come up with the whole thing, I will be eternally grateful.

"That was in [Place??] but now it was [Place??] and a new start but he had
bunions and his officemate had the brain of a zither, and in two weeks there
was a deadline. Not like the deadlines he had known back home. Those deadlines
were hard and sure and swift. These were like melted pudding."

"... At least it wasn't Man Pages."

There was much more, including something about the words on the screen looking
like rain. Anyone recognize this???

~~~
abecedarius
No idea, but here's my own favorite (John M. Ford, "The Hemstitch Notebooks"):

The furry one came into the cantina. He did not walk as a coyote should, he
flowed like brown fuzzy water along the floor to the bar and held up a finger,
and though he did not speak the owner poured him a drink and he drank it. It
poured over his teeth and around his tongue and down his gullet and past his
duodenum and into his flat coyote belly, and then he filled out and stood up
straight like a man coyote does, and his eyes had the light of those who have
had the very big rock fall on them, or been blown up by the Acme dynamite, or
have fallen off the high cliff and hit the telegraph wires and bounced up
again. When a man coyote knows these things they do not go away from him. The
coyote walked out of the cantina straight with the tire marks down his back
like sergeant's stripes.

------
swombat
I hate to make such a pointless comment, but that was pretty awesome.

~~~
divtxt
It's an amazing story and more than a parody - it's also a great example of
and tribute to Hemingway's style.

------
zipdog
Hemingway has such a style, so short and declarative... so suitable to a
coding environment.

Also, Cory Stoll did a great job of bringing Hemingway to life in a recent
film, and its hard not to read this in his voice

------
BasDirks
That is hilarious.

 _Hernando shrugged. “Prado is finished. He was gored by three Sev 2's on
Chicago. All he does now is drink herb tea and play with his screensavers.”_

 _Then I will do it, my friend,” he said formally. “I will do it for Prado,
who was once great with the bugs._

I almost pissed my pants. Which scene is this from? With Anselmo? It could
have used some "in-the-milk-of..."

I'm pretty sure 60% of this is a direct edit of _For whom the bell tolls_
(which doesn't make it less awesome).

------
rhdoenges
A truly good writer can not only write well, but can mimic the writing of
great writers. This guy is a great writer.

Also--that whole thing is hilarious.

